# New kit announcements?



## spindrift (Apr 16, 2005)

Did Frank attend the New York Toy Fair this year? In any case I was wondering if and when 2nd half year 2009 releases will be announced...I hope before Wonderfect!
That Jupiter 2 would be a nice surprise(ha ha).:thumbsup: At least we can dream!
Gary


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

spindrift said:


> Did Frank attend the New York Toy Fair this year? In any case I was wondering if and when 2nd half year 2009 releases will be announced...I hope before Wonderfect!
> That Jupiter 2 would be a nice surprise(ha ha).:thumbsup: At least we can dream!
> Gary


Sometime in the next few weeks we'll start to announce more. Before Wonderfest!


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Cool Guys!...I don't want to turn this into another wish list, so I just want to say,,,Keep up the Great Work :thumbsup:
Mcdee:wave:


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Great news! I'm looking forward to whatever your going to produce. So far your batting 100


----------



## Geoff Boaz (Jan 1, 1970)

Too late.. I "wish" Moebius would tell us now.

I look forward to release news from Moebius more than anything else these days. :thumbsup: And that's saying alot from a manic collector of toys, comics, DVDs and more.

Geoff


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Geoff Boaz said:


> Too late.. I "wish" Moebius would tell us now.
> 
> I look forward to release news from Moebius more than anything else these days. :thumbsup: And that's saying alot from a manic collector of toys, comics, DVDs and more.
> 
> Geoff


Yeah Geoff...I do want to know too!...(I was just trying to be nice... I won't make that mistake again )
Mcdee


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

What it Moebius or Monarch that played the guessing game last year by showing us a partial picture of a kit to be issued.Moebius could do the same thing right now.At least that would give us something to chew on meanwhile.


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Oh I think that you guys have plenty to chew on....I don't think we need to start playing guessing games....
We still have 5 kits that have been announced and are not yet on shelves for you to chew on.
There will be several more new kits announced before Wonderfest....you just need to be patient for a few weeks.

Dave


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

Mmmm, patient model builders...that might just work. I've heard the two go hand in hand..LOL.. I know I'll be very busy chewing on this new Flying sub kit for a looong while.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I hope you guys never stop!


----------



## Captain Han Solo (Apr 5, 2002)

*Whatever you guys produce will have me doing hand stands!!!(no small feat, Cause I can't do handstands LOL!!)..*

*Finally! a mainstream Injection Molded Model company that sees the Potential of the fantastic vehicles.etc from the Fantasy Worlds Of Irwin Allen!!:woohoo:*


----------



## oshkosh619 (Feb 24, 2009)

I've been so impressed with the quality of their kits, I can think of one they'd probably do great justice to.... how 'bout a 1/32 scale injection molded _Proteus _from *Fantastic Voyage* complete with interior (and Cora figure :freak


----------



## Dave Metzner (Jan 1, 1970)

Proteus has been suggested at least a dozen times now.
We do not have that kit on our list at this time. See the sticky at the top of the forum regarding reasons why some kits don't get made.
Cult Tv Man has a resin kit of Cora available, if Cora turns you on check with Cult 
Dave


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

This is gonna get zapped faster that a guy in a red shirt on Star trek.

I know being a mod is a big, tough job, always having to put out fires. 
(I'm admin for a slot board) but jumping on a guy with two posts? locking a thread that has guys just talking and speculating? 
It just comes across as mean and kinda crabby....
you can promote the hobby and help folks enjoy building kits, or you can have a little kingdom...
It's your board. but man....

Send me an e-mail if you wish...

Steve


----------



## Steve244 (Jul 22, 2001)

It's ok; Dave's cool. Even though the average age here is 50, we're like little kids when it comes to the hobby (are we there yet?! are we there yet?!). Like a good parent Dave knows how to quiet us down. Plus we can sneak behind his back and post over on the modeling forum.


----------



## fxshop (May 19, 2004)

Moebius said:


> Sometime in the next few weeks we'll start to announce more. Before Wonderfest!


 WOW! More new kits, Looking forward to the news!!!

Thanks Moebius:thumbsup:

Randy
VoodooFX


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

fxshop said:


> WOW! More new kits, Looking forward to the news!!!
> Randy
> VoodooFX


 
Isn't that the truth. Moebius has released one fantastic kit after another. I don't even know what they have planned for the second half but with their track record I know I'm excited. You just know they're going to be must have models.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Moebius said:


> Sometime in the next few weeks we'll start to announce more.


Awesome news!



Moebius said:


> Before Wonderfest!


Does that mean that those of us going to Wonderfest will see some sort of spiff mockups or renderings? (Please say yes!)


----------



## Antimatter (Feb 16, 2008)

PM Moderator said:


> Oh I think that you guys have plenty to chew on....I don't think we need to start playing guessing games....
> We still have 5 kits that have been announced and are not yet on shelves for you to chew on.
> There will be several more new kits announced before Wonderfest....you just need to be patient for a few weeks.
> 
> Dave


It's like peanuts, once you start you can't stop. Gimme, gimme, gimme! :thumbsup:


----------



## Seaview (Feb 18, 2004)

Actually, Moebius kits are like accursed Girl Scout Cookies; the only thing you can wash one down with is the NEXT one!


----------



## oshkosh619 (Feb 24, 2009)

PM Moderator said:


> Proteus has been suggested at least a dozen times now.
> We do not have that kit on our list at this time. See the sticky at the top of the forum regarding reasons why some kits don't get made.
> Cult Tv Man has a resin kit of Cora available, if Cora turns you on check with Cult
> Dave


Dave, If your comments were made on face value alone, then disregard my rant. But if they were, as Steve intimated, a little more personal, then....with all due respect, I _did_ read the sticky on why some kits don't get made. I wholly understand licensing issues, but nowhere in the sticky did I see it mentioned that Moebius does _not_ have access the that particuilar licensing. 

Forgive me for my ignorance here... I didn't mean to upset the apple cart or taint the thread. That was _not_ my intention. My intention was to express that I would like to see the Proteus (as others have expressed desires for kits they'd like to see) done by Moebius as I think they could do a fantastic job on it based on the kits I've bought from them. 

Nothing like making a new guy feel welcome. Thanks, Steve for the moral support. I _was _excited about finding this board....... Seriously Dave, I did not think I was violating any rules. I understand the Proteus has been requested numerous times. But so have different scale Jupiter 2's and other subjects. I didn't think my input, as equal of value as anyone else's was going to be stepped on in such a manner. Luckily, in my line of work a thick skin is an asset and a necessity. I'll try not to disturb the equilibrium again.


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

oshkosh619 said:


> Dave, If your comments were made on face value alone, then disregard my rant. But if they were, as Steve intimated, a little more personal, then....with all due respect, I _did_ read the sticky on why some kits don't get made. I wholly understand licensing issues, but nowhere in the sticky did I see it mentioned that Moebius does _not_ have access the that particuilar licensing.
> 
> Forgive me for my ignorance here... I didn't mean to upset the apple cart or taint the thread. That was _not_ my intention. My intention was to express that I would like to see the Proteus (as others have expressed desires for kits they'd like to see) done by Moebius as I think they could do a fantastic job on it based on the kits I've bought from them.
> 
> Nothing like making a new guy feel welcome. Thanks, Steve for the moral support. I _was _excited about finding this board....... Seriously Dave, I did not think I was violating any rules. I understand the Proteus has been requested numerous times. But so have different scale Jupiter 2's and other subjects. I didn't think my input, as equal of value as anyone else's was going to be stepped on in such a manner. Luckily, in my line of work a thick skin is an asset and a necessity. I'll try not to disturb the equilibrium again.


OK, I can basically add to the "Why things don't get made" post here. Everyone has to remember that there are only so many kits that can be done at one time. If we tried to do everything at once, we'd be out of business. This is part of licensing too, we have a time limit on usage. Plus, we really need to have more than one subject to work with on each license or the costs are too high. Right now, we're overloaded with licensing and to add another would be suicide. We can produce more kits than we have time for with what we have. I have had wish lists of 100+ kits from guys, but seriously, who could afford all of them at once? We try to space it out, and that's what it has to be. If we don't get to something you like or want, we probably will. If someone else hasn't done it first. Remember, we do have competition out there. To give a list of what we plan on doing is giving it to our competitors as well as the fans. We have to keep to ourselves on some things until they are finalized. Welcome to the board, don't mind Dave, he's really a nice guy!


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

Hey Oshkosh, welcome to the boards!

I remember back when I first posted on the old Polar Lights board, Dave gave a reply that was kinda brusque. Your reply today seemed almost the same as mine back in 98'! Dave is a pretty decent guy, a fount of knowledge too. But yeah, a little rough and abrupt too sometimes. Just pretend he's your dad and you should get along fine:thumbsup:


----------



## LGFugate (Sep 11, 2000)

I'd like to add my vote of confidence for Dave as well. Working for Polar Lights back in the day, or for Moebius now, he's the modelers' best friend!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Yup.


Steve


----------



## oshkosh619 (Feb 24, 2009)

Heck, I'm sure Dave is a nice guy. And I prefer to "get along" than "move along". Like I said Dave, I didn't intent to upset the apple cart, just another life-long sci-fi nut who's excited about the stuff coming out of Moebius' doors.

Mike


----------



## john_trek (Apr 13, 2000)

Well, I'm going to be the lone voice of dissent (almost). 

Frankly, at least half the kits Moebius is putting out I just don't care all that much about and won't buy them. I'm not much of a figure guy for one thing, and the old Aurora monster scenes are something I'm just not that nostalgic about. 

But..... THANK GOD I don't like those kits, because the Chariot, Space Pod, Flying Sub and Seaview are still not finished! I got about 90% done with the Chariot before I just had to go buy the Space Pod (after seeing all the killer builds on this board). Then, got the Space Pod 98% done, took a breather working on another couple projects, and dammit if the Flying Sub doesn't come out before I'm done with them... so now I'm obssessed with the FS-1

I have no doubt that Moebius will eventually come out with another one I must have .... but if my luck holds it will be at least 6-9 months from now and I will have a reasonable chance of getting the Seaview done.


----------



## teslabe (Oct 20, 2007)

john_trek said:


> Well, I'm going to be the lone voice of dissent (almost).
> 
> Frankly, at least half the kits Moebius is putting out I just don't care all that much about and won't buy them. I'm not much of a figure guy for one thing, and the old Aurora monster scenes are something I'm just not that nostalgic about.
> 
> ...


I too am not into the figures..... But like you have been bouncing around with
my Seaview and two different Chariot builds for almost a year now....:freak: The Seaview is about 90% and my first chariot's about 75% and the one that is getting the R/C treatment is about 30%. Haven't even taken the Space pod out of the box, except for some fit checks on the chaser light circuit board I'll be putting in it. I'm lucky Steve had some UPS problems, or else
I'd be playing around with the two FS kits I've got coming.....:woohoo:
I'm so bad with just sticking to one kit and getting it done before I start on another..... But what can I say but, Keep going Moebius......:thumbsup:


----------



## Moebius (Mar 15, 2007)

john_trek said:


> Well, I'm going to be the lone voice of dissent (almost).
> 
> Frankly, at least half the kits Moebius is putting out I just don't care all that much about and won't buy them. I'm not much of a figure guy for one thing, and the old Aurora monster scenes are something I'm just not that nostalgic about.
> 
> ...



As strange as this may sound, I kind of intended it that way, to have some things that would appeal to different groups. I was hoping to hit a wide group of modelers, so guys didn't get stuck not being able to afford everything they wanted. For a lot of guys, we have done too much already for their wallet, and I hate to see that. It's good to know that we have been on target for a lot of fans with most everything we have done, and I hope we're not overloading too many of you. A lot of announcements still this year, very little for figures last half of the year. Maybe no new figures!


----------



## steve123 (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks! _I'm_ not worried about the saturation, As long as the kit(s) is still available in 6 months or so.

_I was immersed in the 1/32 slotcar hobby for years, and if you don't buy something the minute it is released it's gone..._

Thanks again for letting me build the stuff I've dreamed about since I was 6.

Steve


----------



## Ravenauthor (Jan 24, 2004)

Moebius said:


> A lot of announcements still this year, very little for figures last half of the year. Maybe no new figures!


I know you can't please everybody, but this is disappointing to me. However, the figures you do have coming out soon should keep me busy for a while.


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

I like everything Moebius is putting out ...but I am more into Figure Models and more specifically ...Monster Models and I'm very much looking forward to the Mummy and Frankenstein kits about to be released this year...Moebius, your doing it right :thumbsup:
Mcdee
....Figure kits take no where as long to do as ,say the Seaview or the Chariot, for obvious reasons, so I think not putting out any figures for the last half of 2009 would suck...


----------



## RB (Jul 29, 1998)

Moebius said:


> A lot of announcements still this year, very little for figures last half of the year. Maybe no new figures!


Wow, so the remainder of the year may very well be ALL vehicles?


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I am glad to the kits released so far- it is good to mix the vehicles with figures- I don't do the figures and I still need to get a Seaview & Flying sub. I am also not really into figuresunless thay are robots (not the Japanese kind but he classic Robby/LIS/Star wars type) Thus far I have been impressed with the size, quality oand attention to detail which every release has shown.
What I am _MOST_ impressed with the the way Moebius treats the aftermarket producers. Giving them a running start at producing add on detail sets, decals and figures so they can be ready when the model is released, not nine months later after you have already built it. Some companies act like the aftermarket people are the enemy and try to C&D all efforts to enhance what they churn out.
I understand keeping future products quiet for business reason. Please to not act like a request for a product like the Proteus is a _demand _that one get produced this year or the next- hell I don't care if it is five years down the road. I have waited since the sixites for a decent Charior kit, I can wait that man years more for another kit- it will be worth it. From what I have read Dave is a good guy and our friend- he just does not come across that way with the moderation job. There is a tendence to abruptly clip off a simple inquiry which makes you feel that eith eryou are stupid to even ask or you have driven him to the point of aggravation. Rencently there was a mention of a possible Time Tunnel kit, which was actually first brought up as a property which Moebius intended to release something for in it's own site/press release when things got started. That got clipped as if it was yet another stupid question from somebody who is constantly demanding everything now.
I love Moebius and am extremely grateful for this forum which allows direct conatct instead of rumors and second guessing, but the moderators kill the forum for me at times. If something cannot be answered just say so instead of treating the question as an annoyance to be locked once again.

-rant over-


----------



## RMC (Aug 11, 2004)

frank,.......... (moebiius)

JUST KEEP ON KEEPIN' ON ! ...... your doin the right thing .


----------

